# anyone get dp/dr from lsd???



## hippieho (Dec 19, 2008)

hey, this past summer i took a tab of lsd and had a very badd trip. i was with two girls and a guy ive never met before that seemed strange but anyways. i kept seeing thing going really fast and things moving what its suppose to i guess it was my first time.i kept getting pains in my stomach and it felt like my brain was swelling up, and also i kept getting this wet feeling like i kept peeing my pants yea its weird but ever scince then i kept getting these feelings all the time. now i get bad anxiety when i leave the house and my feelings get worse so i rarely leave my house for anything. im dangrously drpressed all the time, i see a doctor about all she does is put my on pills and all they do is make me tired. they somwhat help with the aNXIETY and depression but rarley. i asked my doctor about dp and dr and shes never heard of it before which is very fustrating.i see my life just past by everyday,

everynight i wish to never wake up.i dont have any friends anymore because of this i cant go to school, cant concentrate i just wish it could end for good. i haave static vision i see things stretch out and move can hardly sleep. i cant take this anymore i dont know what to do i feeling like im giving up sombody help


----------



## Obviously (Jan 6, 2009)

This is my first post in this community, so hello everyone! 
Sorry to hear your story hippieho. I had a similar experience with LSD about 12 years ago. It still hunts me really bad, but the only reason why it took so long is that no one could diagnose me properly. I've been through billions of doctors who said that I had some weird allergy and the famous "it's all in your head", duh! 
To cut it short, I know what is really going on only now and I'm taking action. I can assure you that you WILL feel like "old" you and this DP crap is going to fade away eventually. I wish I had all the info 12 years ago. If you want I can write some more to comfort you, at this point I'm seeing a naturopathic doctor who treats me with vitamins. It's sort of works, at least my panic attacks stopped, however DP is a bit persistent. I will keep you posted and feel free to ask me questions regarding DP. Good luck, Obviously!


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I got mine after an acid bender that lasted about five months. Acid is bad, boys and girls. Acid is bad.


----------



## Eric (Jan 28, 2009)

hippieho said:


> everynight i wish to never wake up.i dont have any friends anymore because of this i cant go to school, cant concentrate i just wish it could end for good. i haave static vision i see things stretch out and move can hardly sleep. i cant take this anymore i dont know what to do i feeling like im giving up sombody help


that sounds like hppd my friend. Look it up. Join the forum. It will help


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Eric said:


> that sounds like hppd my friend. Look it up. Join the forum. It will help


Definitely HPPD. Visual snow and static movement. I got that, too, but very light. It does get better and clonazepam is generally recommended. I've heard that it helps with the perceptual changes as well as anxiety. There's a separate forum for HPPD which I've linked below:

http://www.hppdonline.com/forum/


----------



## creativeinchaos (Dec 8, 2008)

egodeath said:


> I got mine after an acid bender that lasted about five months. Acid is bad, boys and girls. Acid is bad.


Word.


----------



## borderline2 (Feb 19, 2012)

I also got it form LSD. That drug is too weird and powerfull. I regret doing LSD, its been 8 years now and I dont see how im gonna get out of this, im so lost


----------



## Boogres (Oct 9, 2011)

I got it from shrooms (i think...did try LSD once though) it came about 5 months after my last trip...my symptoms suck, visually theyre more annoying than anythin else, and mild by comparison...DPDR sucks though, i feel fuckin retarded i stutter like a dumbass all the time...and borderline...you got BPD? alot of people on hppdonline have it too...weird


----------



## Darklife (Apr 17, 2012)

Obviously said:


> This is my first post in this community, so hello everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi there can you tell me what type of vitamins ur doc is treating you with ?


----------



## xenabaiche (May 9, 2012)

I did acid a few times in my teens, the last time in 2008, it was laced with ecstasy, and I had a bad trip, but it wasn't really scary, it wasn't fun though. It felt like my skin was on fire, and I looked like I was decaying when I looked in the mirror. What tripped me out was that I got lost in a tiny playground in front of my house, lol. But I called my sister and she brought me home and I was fine. It was weird and I laugh about it a lot. Lol. I thought my tiny chihuahua was going to kill me. haha. But I depersonalized before I ever tried drugs, but the drugs definitely didn't help any. I don't have acid flashbacks though.


----------



## CES27 (Aug 27, 2012)

xenabaiche said:


> I did acid a few times in my teens, the last time in 2008, it was laced with ecstasy, and I had a bad trip, but it wasn't really scary, it wasn't fun though. It felt like my skin was on fire, and I looked like I was decaying when I looked in the mirror. What tripped me out was that I got lost in a tiny playground in front of my house, lol. But I called my sister and she brought me home and I was fine. It was weird and I laugh about it a lot. Lol. I thought my tiny chihuahua was going to kill me. haha. But I depersonalized before I ever tried drugs, but the drugs definitely didn't help any. I don't have acid flashbacks though.


i thogh my litle dog was goin to kil me to! haha she was aslep and a lion and if i moved and woke her up was going to eat me i just lied there the whole time trippin out to my sleep dog tryin not to move hahah watchin the wals. yeah same whatever this is had it before drugs to. little kid ay.


----------



## kpaiva (Dec 17, 2010)

hippieho said:


> hey, this past summer i took a tab of lsd and had a very badd trip. i was with two girls and a guy ive never met before that seemed strange but anyways. i kept seeing thing going really fast and things moving what its suppose to i guess it was my first time.i kept getting pains in my stomach and it felt like my brain was swelling up, and also i kept getting this wet feeling like i kept peeing my pants yea its weird but ever scince then i kept getting these feelings all the time. now i get bad anxiety when i leave the house and my feelings get worse so i rarely leave my house for anything. im dangrously drpressed all the time, i see a doctor about all she does is put my on pills and all they do is make me tired. they somwhat help with the aNXIETY and depression but rarley. i asked my doctor about dp and dr and shes never heard of it before which is very fustrating.i see my life just past by everyday,
> 
> everynight i wish to never wake up.i dont have any friends anymore because of this i cant go to school, cant concentrate i just wish it could end for good. i haave static vision i see things stretch out and move can hardly sleep. i cant take this anymore i dont know what to do i feeling like im giving up sombody help


Another reason this bad trip may be recurring or you may still be having hallucinations or other symptoms is that acid does not leave your system immediately after that trip (unfortunately). But, honestly, things will get better. Have you gone to a psychologist or just a psychiatrist? I'd try speaking to a psychologist. More psychologists have heard of DP. My whole heart just hurts for you... because not knowing what acid can do and just wanting to have fun... and then all of this comes to you. I always wonder why I have it and some other people don't. Mine is from trauma, so it is a different situation. But the symptoms are the same. I had a bad trip with similar experiences just from Marijuana (I know, my brain is sensitive! Try not to judge me! lol). I'm just glad you're here, on this forum. So many people feel similarly. When my DP became worse, I failed three out of four of the college courses I was taking one semester. I thought I was developing schizophrenia. Getting more information, talking to more people who have it, etc. - you learn that this can get better.


----------



## Saus (Aug 14, 2012)

I got it from a single small dose of mdma


----------



## fiberglasscottoncandy (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry that that happened to you. I was thinking of taking acid once in the next year or so, but now that I'm reading here how it can make DPD worse, I'm definitely not going to try it.

I took something called 2c-e a few times in the last year. Once I think I took a little too much, and I've had symptoms resembling HPPD ever since. Visual snow, distortions, hallucinations at night/in the dark, etc. I think maybe it made my DPD a little worse, but I'm not sure. It's made walking around in the dark really hard and anxiety provoking. What's funny is that months after I did 2c-e, I tried shrooms and after I did shrooms the problems I had from 2c-e got much better...some even went away. Shrooms didn't really negatively effect my DPD, though I had an "ego death" on them, but I felt a lot happier after that. More anxious, but happier. But the anxiety was pretty bad for awhile. I didn't want to go out. I was scared to talk to people. It helped so much with my depression though, that I'm not sure that part was that better. Plus, I was going through Klonopin withdrawal right after I did shrooms, so that may have added to anxiety and social anxiety. Anyway, it got better for me. It's been about 2 or 3 months now, and I'm less anxious. I feel like I can go out and talk to people at least a little now. I think as time passes it will get better for you. What I did was just tried to go out and see people and do "normal" things a little more each day. Like I'd go for a walk around my block one day, and the next day I'd go to the store and buy something (that makes me really anxious). So just take baby steps with it. Try explaining DP to your doctor. Mine didn't know much about it either, but I explained it and she did some research, and now I think she understands it better.

I still get the static vision and things move sometimes like you're saying, but I try to enjoy it. I know that sounds strange, and it seems like a curse. But I don't know that it will completely go away for awhile, so I just try to laugh when it happens. Like, wow..nobody else can see these interesting visual distortions! I bet some people would think what we see is pretty interesting.

Good luck.


----------



## Disruption (Apr 24, 2016)

hey guys...i have my dp/dr triggered by an overdose of shrooms...yes i say ''triggered''..because actually no substance is ''bad'' and causes a condition like dp/dr...these substances or even specific situations (a certain level of stress) have the potential to trigger dp/dr but only in people with unprocessed negativity lingering in the depth of the subconsciousness..which will most likely come to surface when in hightened levels of stress (or on mind altering substances), cause a panic attack or similar and lead to dp/dr in these people...its your minds way to tell you that you are overwhelmed (have no coping resources left for something like this) and need to process it before you can enjoy something like psychedelic trips etc...you have to be completely free at first...otherwise you will always get panic attacks and more dp/dr....thats how especially psychedelics work guys...they force you to face your demons if there are any...if not...it will be a fully enlightening, magical and liberating experience (if set and setting are correct).

...i have my dp/dr for 1 1/2 year now and its constantly getteing better since i know what i have to work on.

btw. static and even slight pseudo hallucinations are also symptoms of dp/dr/anxiety...so its not necessarily hppd...many people think they have hppd when they actually got dp/dr.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2016)

I agree with you, Disruption.

My DP/DR was triggered by a panic attack on a special brownie. I had a severe feeling of loss of control of my mind which made me panic more. I had to be taken to the hospital. At the hospital, I kept screaming about the darkness inside me. I was also hearing demonic laughter and peoples faces appeared demonic.

In the few months prior to this incident, I had been starting to get worse health anxiety. I also went an entire month where I couldn't sleep at night at all. I was only sleeping a few hours during the day off and on. So my mental state was very unstable.


----------



## Disruption (Apr 24, 2016)

of course, your case is one possibility..but dp/dr can also originate from childhood trauma, trauma in general or the death of a loved one etc....actually every negativity which has not been fully processed....

dp/dr is a very fascinating phenomenon to demonstate how mental pain can become physical or the other way around, if its too much.

i hope you have found your issues and feel better now...cause you know it can be a very long way to betterment if one doesnt know what to do...most of the people have a very naive understanding of how the human psyche (their own) works...and thats why it takes so long for some + the severity of the unprocessed negativity also determines how long it takes.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> most of the people have a very naive understanding of how the human psyche (their own) works


Just like you.


----------



## Disruption (Apr 24, 2016)

TDX said:


> Just like you.


if you think so...tell me why


----------



## Disruption (Apr 24, 2016)

XXD just as i thought..XXD


----------

